# Ριμέικ ελληνικών αινιών



## SBE (Sep 14, 2012)

Removies
Movies with one letter removed
Ελληνικά αντίστοιχα;
Η Κάλπικη Ήρα
Ώμος 4000


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 14, 2012)

Ούφα και παραλλαγή --> ελληνική επιστημονική φαντασία
Όργωνες και μάγκες --> η ζωή της άκαρδης αγρότισσας


----------



## pidyo (Sep 14, 2012)

Ο δάκος (ένα ντοκιμαντέρ του Νίκου Κούνδουρου).


----------



## nickel (Sep 14, 2012)

Λέτε να αρχίσουμε έτσι και μια απλοποίηση των διπλών συμφώνων;


----------



## pidyo (Sep 14, 2012)

... o οποίος Νίκος Κούνδουρος γύρισε και το περίφημο ιστορικό δράμα 192, που περιγράφει πώς, στις 31/12 του 192 μ.Χ., ο αυτοκράτορας Κόμμοδος εμφανίστηκε μπροστά στη σύγκλητο ως μονομάχος για να αναλάβει τα υπατικά του καθήκοντα (η ταινία είναι γνωστή και από χολυγουντιανό ριμέικ).


----------



## pidyo (Sep 14, 2012)

- Μάθε παιδί μου. - Γάμα τα.


----------



## pidyo (Sep 14, 2012)

Φωνάζει ο λέφτης (ένα πολιτικό δράμα καταδίκης της αριστεράς).


----------



## pidyo (Sep 14, 2012)

Η λύκοι στο ναυτικό.


----------



## nickel (Sep 14, 2012)

pidyo said:


> ...για να αναλάβει τα υπατικά του καθήκοντα


Τα δικά σου ηπατικά καθήκοντα είναι να μας φτιάξεις καινούριο σκώτι;


----------



## pidyo (Sep 14, 2012)

Οι θαλασσιές οι άντρες
Κορίτσια στο ήλιο (τρισύλλαβο)
Μακεδονικός άμος
Το πυρό ψωμί
Ο θάνατος ενός ήλου
Ωνή της καρδιάς
Επιστροφή της ίδιας


----------



## pidyo (Sep 14, 2012)

nickel said:


> Λέτε να αρχίσουμε έτσι και μια απλοποίηση των διπλών συμφώνων;


Δεν νομίζω. (Δεν ξέρω για ποια ταινία μιλάς. Μήπως αναφέρεσαι στο πρώτο ελληνικό γουέστερν, τη Σέλλα; ).


----------



## sarant (Sep 14, 2012)

Πω πω, γέλασα πάρα πολύ!

Ο Μποστ είχε κάνει εδώ το αντίστροφο, προσθέτοντας ένα γράμμα: Γαστέρω - Το χαλίκι στη χώρα των θαυμάτων
http://sarantakos.wordpress.com/2012/02/11/bost-yvonn/

Αλλά η τελευταία ταινία, έστω και μη ελληνική, μπορεί να μπει και στα εδώ ριμέικ:
Η Αλίκη στη χώρα των θυμάτων


----------



## bernardina (Sep 14, 2012)

Η Λίκη στο Ναυτικό. -(η συμβολή των λύκων στη ναυσιπλοΐα).
Το ρεάλι της Φωκίωνος Νέγρη. (Φημολογείται ότι υπήρχαν επίσης μονόλιρα πεντόλιρα και πούντα).
Ένας μάγκας στα αλώνια -Σίκουελ (Μετά από το όργωμα που έκανε η αγρότισσα )
Έλος εποχής (τα αλώνια μετά την εγκατάλειψη)

Εδιτ: ι δικί μου λίκη ίνε άλι ράτσα από του πιδίου.


----------



## nickel (Sep 14, 2012)

Ρώτας στους αμμολόφους

(Συγγνώμη για το σεξπιρικό μου κόλλημα.)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 14, 2012)

Ακόκκινα φανάρια: Ο αγώνας ενός σκληροτράχηλου ΥΠΡΟΠΟ ενάντια στα κυκλώματα της νύχτας

Αδέλφια μου, άλτες, πουλιά: Η σταδιοδρομία δυο δίδυμων αδελφών, που ξενιτεύονται, ο ένας για να γίνει μπασκετμπολίστας κι ο άλλος πρωταθλητής του επί κοντώ.

Η αρχόντισσα και ο άλτης: Ο μπασκετμπολίστας συναντάει τη χάι σοσάιετι.


----------



## nickel (Sep 14, 2012)

Ποτ την Κυριακή (Ελληνικό ριμέικ του _Χαρτοπαίκτη_)


----------



## pidyo (Sep 14, 2012)

nickel said:


> Ρώτας στους αμμολόφους


Αυτό ήταν σήριαλ, όχι ταινία. Οι τίτλοι των άλλων επεισοδίων: 
Κυνηγώντας τον Ρώτα
Ραντεβού με τον Ρώτα
Ρώτας με δόσεις
Ταξίδι με τον Ρώτα
κλπ.

(αν θυμάμαι καλά, προς το τέλος το γύρισαν στο πορνό, όπως στα επεισόδια Ρώτας στην καυτή άμμο και Γεύση από Ρώτα).


----------



## MelidonisM (Sep 14, 2012)

Η Ανέλα με το νούμερο εννιά
ΟΤΕ την Κυριακή
Έδει βόδι αγάπη μου
Χτυπώ κάργια στα θρανία :laugh:


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 14, 2012)

nickel said:


> Ποτ την Κυριακή (Ελληνικό ριμέικ του _Χαρτοπαίκτη_)



Ποτέ την Κίρκη: Ο Οδυσσέας ορκίζεται στην Πηνελόπη ότι της έμεινε 20 χρόνια πιστός (κι αυτή... τον πιστεύει!)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 14, 2012)

MelidonisM said:


> Έδει βόδι αγάπη μου


Φάουλτ!


drsiebenmal said:


> Ποτέ την Κίρκη


Ομοίως... :blush:


----------



## pidyo (Sep 14, 2012)

Καρδιά που λύγισε από τον όνο


----------



## bernardina (Sep 14, 2012)

Ορατότης (απόλυτη)
Υπόλητος πρίγκιπς (και το λουρί της μάνας του).
Αίδρα (Σίκουελ του Υπόλητου πρίγκιπσος, όπου ο πατέρας του παρατάει με λύπη την Υπολύπη για να παντρευτεί την Αίδρα. Κοινώς τα έκανε έδρα...)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 14, 2012)

Γιατί όχι Ιππόλυτος και Έδρα;


----------



## pidyo (Sep 14, 2012)

Εγώ ρεζίλεψα τον Χίλερ (εσωτερικό αστείο).


----------



## pidyo (Sep 14, 2012)

Όταν λείπει η ΑΤΑ (πασοκικό δράμα)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 14, 2012)

ΟΪ!
Παπαλέσας
Δηγμός

(από τα Άπαντα του Ζέιμς Άρις)


----------



## pidyo (Sep 14, 2012)

Το σπίτι των ααίμων (ταινία με ζόμπι)


----------



## bernardina (Sep 14, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Γιατί όχι Ιππόλυτος και Έδρα;



Γιατί αυτός φορούσε παπούτσια

Ο δικός μου όχι


----------



## pidyo (Sep 14, 2012)

28η Οκτωβρίου ώρα :30 (πρόκειται για το πρήκουελ του 28η Οκτωβρίου ώρα 5:30)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 14, 2012)

Ένας Φράγκος Ωνάσης: Η ταινία που έγινε γνωστή και ως η «"Δυναστεία" της αναγεννησιακής Εσπερίας»

Ο Ππότης της λακκούβας: Η ιστορία ενός Κύπριου αριστοκράτη που μένει Φράγκος και αναγκάζεται να πουλήσει τα κρυστάλλινα ποτήρια του και καταλήγει να πίνει την αμπάνια του από λακκούβες.


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 14, 2012)

Εγώ θα πιάσω σειρές, αν μου επιτρέπετε:

Άνοστος πόλεμος (μαγειρική με τον Γκόρντον Μπράουν εναντίον Βέφας)
Ραφείο συνοικεσίων (ραδιούργες γυναίκες μηχανορραφούν εναντίον δύστυχων αντρών -θρίλερ)
Η πρώτη γαμεί (σειρά ντοκιμαντέρ για το πόσο γαμάτη είναι η πρώτη θέση στις πτήσεις)
Κοκορόμαλλη
Παγκοραμμένος
Ο μηρός ήρωας (επικό δράμα του '40 με την θυσία μιας πόρνης για την πατρίδα)
Λήθινες ιστορίες (ντοκιμαντέρ για την προϊστορική ζωή)
Ο χρυσός ξανασταυρώνεται (το δράμα της πτώσης της τιμής του χρυσού)
Μυκογραφίες (ντοκιμαντέρ για μανιταρόφιλους)
Ιώδια (δραματική σειρά με γιατρούς και νοσοκομείο)
Το φαγείο (παρουσιάζει ο Ηλίας Μαμαλάκης)
Επικίνδυνη αήθεια (θρίλερ με αδίστακτους πολιτικούς, παραγωγής 2009-2012)
Οι τρείς χαίτες (μουσικό δράμα με πολύ Headbanging)
Η έκτη Ντόλυ (σιερά ντοκιμαντέρ για την γενετική μηχανική)
Άγελος κατά λάθος
Ο κύριος οινήγορος
Ο αρτοπαίχτης
Στη σκιά του ρήματος (Α΄ τηλεοπτική εμφάνιση του καθηγητή Μπαμπινιώτη)


----------



## nickel (Sep 14, 2012)

*
Η αλπική λίρα* (Τα νομίσματα πέφτουν, ο χρυσός ανεβαίνει)


----------



## nickel (Sep 14, 2012)

*Ας με κινούν οι γυναίκες *
(Έτσι κι αλλιώς κινούν τον κόσμο όλο)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 14, 2012)

Ο Τρελλοπενηντάρης: Καλά, εννοείται: ο Κωνσταντάρας.

Ο Τελλοπενηντάρης: Τα απομνημονεύματα του Γουλιέλμου Τέλλου

Ο Τελοπενηντάρης: Ο καθημερινός αγώνας ενός εξηντάρη που δεν το βάζει κάτω.

Ο Ελοπενηντάρης: Η παράλληλη ιστορία και εξέλιξη ενός διάσημου συγκροτήματος των 70ζ και του οπαδού τους.


----------



## SBE (Sep 14, 2012)

Ροές (το δράμα ενός υδραυλικού, Ήρωες)
Ο κύριος Τέραρχος (φουτουριστική φαντασία)
Άντα Τσικίτα (έιναι μια δεσποινίς ετών 9)
Έντι Μπόι αγάπη μου (Εδουάρδος και κα Σιμσον στην Αθήνα)
Η αρτοπαίχτρα (πως βγάζουν το ψωμί τους μερικές...)
Γυνή στο δρόμο (...και πώς άλλες)
Η Λίζα και η Λη (σινοελληνικές σχέσεις)
Άρε Κόσμε (τον σταυρό του μαρτυρίου)
Επιχείρηση Πώλων (και όνων)
Η αρχόντισσα κι ο λύτης
Καρδιά που λύγισε απ'τον όνο
Ο Ύμικος και η Μαίρη (το λερναίο κι η Μαριάνα Μακντοναλντ)
Πεθαίνω κάθε ημέρωμα (το δράμα των θηριοδαμαστών)


----------



## sarant (Sep 14, 2012)

Καλά, στο διπλανό δωμάτιο (και στο διπλανό τετράγωνο) αναρωτιούνται τι έχω πάθει και γελάω έτσι.

Όμως, όχι Ύμικος -Ίμυκος είναι το αυθεντικό Λερναίο :)


----------



## daeman (Sep 14, 2012)

...
Η θεία μου η ίππισσα


----------



## SBE (Sep 14, 2012)

sarant said:


> Όμως, όχι Ύμικος -Ίμυκος είναι το αυθεντικό Λερναίο :)



Aκόμα καλύτερα: ο Ιμίκος και η Μαίρη


----------



## SBE (Sep 14, 2012)

Κι ένα αλλοδαπό: 
Ο κατάσκοπος που γύρισε απ'το Ρίο

Και μερικά ακόμα δικά μας:
Γωνία για τον έρωτα (εβγαλα το α-)
Μια Ελληνίδα στο χρέμι
Η άρια της σιωπής


----------



## SBE (Sep 14, 2012)

Ένας πότης για τη Βασούλα
Μαριχουάνα τοπ (καλός ο ντίλερ)
Άμος αλά ελληνικά
Επτά χρόνια άμου (ταινία τρόμου, για τους λάτρεις του βότσαλου)
Ζητείται Ίμιος (για να λυθεί το πρόβλημα των βραχονησίδων)
Είναι σκληρός ο ορισμός
Ο εχθρός του Λου (δεν του αρέσει ο Λου Ρηντ με τίποτα)
Ο Ατραπόγιαννος (ακολουθεί τα μονοπάτια)
Μια κρύα στα μπουζούκια
Στόρια μιας ζωής (εγγύηση για πάντα)
Η Βίλλα των Ορίων (κοντά στον Έβρο)


----------



## JimAdams (Sep 15, 2012)

Συνεχίζω με αφορμή νεότερο ελληνικό κιν/φο. 

Safe Ex (το παράλληλο σύμπαν που τα πάντα είναι ασφαλή όταν πηγαίνεις ξανά με τον/την πρώην σου)
Πεθαίνω για Ένα (μη ρωτάτε, δείτε το)
Σπιτόκουτο (εφτά νομά σ'ένα δωμά)
Βίτσα γυναικών (βιτσιόζες γυναίκες που την βρίσκουν με βίτσες - ακατάλληλο)
Η ψυχή στο σώμα ( ψυχολογικό θρίλλερ)
Λουκουμάδες με Έλλη (τι νομίζεις, έτσι σκέτους θα τους έτρωγες τους λουκουμάδες?)


----------



## SBE (Sep 15, 2012)

E, τότε...
Πόνεσα πολύ για ένα
Μέχρι το λείο 
Μετέωρο και Σία
Ολέθριος Ρώτας
Τέλλα (η κόρη του Γουλιέλμου Τέλλου)
Το δέντρο που λιγώναμε
Καλημέρα θίνα (πάει σετ με την άμμο)
Εταιρία θυμάτων
Ιώνιος φοιτητής
Ελ Γκέκο (το σίκουελ της Γουόλ Στριτ)


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 15, 2012)

SBE said:


> Είναι σκληρός ο ορισμός



Γλωσσολογικό θρίλερ;


----------



## SBE (Sep 15, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Γλωσσολογικό θρίλερ;


Και μαθηματικό.


----------



## SBE (Sep 15, 2012)

Το λιμάνι των Δαρείων (επικό ιστορικό δράμα)
Η Μεσόγειος λέγεται (δείτε το για να καταλάβετε πώς λέγεται)
Οι Γερμανοί ανάρχονται (ντοκυμανταίρ για την ομάδα Μπάαντερ- Μάινχοφ)
Έξοδος κινίνου (ιατρικό θρίλλερ)

Και παραβαίνοντας τον κανόνα:
Το βαρύ πόνυ (δεν έχει αφήσει σανό για σανό)


----------



## nickel (Sep 15, 2012)

SBE said:


> Ελ Γκέκο (το σίκουελ της Γουόλ Στριτ)


Έχω γελάσει με πολλά, αλλά μ' αυτό ξεκαρδίστηκα!


----------



## Marinos (Sep 15, 2012)

Δεν ξέρω αν έχω ξαναγελάσει τόσο εδώ όσο μ' αυτό το νήμα.

Παρακαλώ γυναίκες μη λέτε (γιατί λένε για μένα...)
Η κάλπικη Ήρα (αν και νομίζω κάποιος με πρόλαβε εδώ)

και μια παραβίαση του κανόνα:
Το ξίδι στα Κύθηρα (ντοκιμαντέρ)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 15, 2012)

Οι γερανοί ξανάρχονται (αμήν και πότε):






Μετράει, άραγε, το γλωσσικό δράμα για τις γνήσιες προαιώνιες ελληνικές λέξεις: _Λέξεις «ζορμπάς»_;

_(Η) κάλπη κ' η λίρα_; Ο αγώνας ενός νέου πολιτικού για να παραμείνει η χώρα στη δραχμή και να μην επιστρέψει στην τούρκικη λίρα;


----------



## Marinos (Sep 15, 2012)

Ένα μεταμοντέρνο: Στέλλα (από το: Στρέλλα)

Η Οδύσσεια ενός ερριζωμένου (δεν μπορούσε να μεταναστεύσει και να δει προκοπή)
Ο μηρός (του Γιάνναρη)


----------



## Marinos (Sep 15, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> _(Η) κάλπη κ' η λίρα_; Ο αγώνας ενός νέου πολιτικού για να παραμείνει η χώρα στη δραχμή και να μην επιστρέψει στην τούρκικη λίρα;



Όχι: η κάλπη κι η λύρα


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 15, 2012)

Η SBE με έχει κάνει να λυθώ στα γέλια. Πολύ πετυχημένα.


----------



## sarant (Sep 15, 2012)

Πιάνεται το "Τα κουρεία τραγουδάνε ακόμα";


----------



## SBE (Sep 15, 2012)

Γιατί να μην πιάνεται; Δεν έχεις ακουστά τα barbershop quartet;


----------



## Zazula (Sep 17, 2012)

Έχω ξεραθεί λαίμαι! :laugh:

Εγώ θα προσπαθήσω με εκπομπές:
Αύρα μεσάνυχτα (μετεωρολογικό δελτίο στις 24:00)
Όμορφος Κώμος το πρωί (η καλή διονυσιακή πομπή απ' το πρωί φαίνεται)
Το κουτί της Ανδόρας (οι φορολογικοί παράδεισοι σου πάνε κουτί!)
Pity απ' την αρχή (εξαρχής χαμένη υπόθεση, σε λέω!)
Συμβαίνει ώρα (...αλλά εμείς μόλις τώρα το πήραμε είδηση)
Ο πιο αδύναμος Κίκος (κυπριακό τηλεπαιχνίδι δύναμης)

Με τον ανάποδο κανόνα:
Ρεπορτάζ χωρίς τσίνορα (να μην μπορείς ούτε να κουνήσεις βλεφαρίδα)


----------



## SBE (Sep 17, 2012)

Με τις ταινίες του ΕΚΚ, που έχουν κάτι τίτλους μπουμπούκια...

Βάρα Ανθυγιεινά (το αντίθετο του ξύλου που βγήκε απ΄τον παράδεισο)
Γενέθλια Όλη (βγήκε από την τούρτα)
Εθνικός Ίππος (το δράμα ενός αλόγου που πάει στο μέτωπο)
Είδαν τα άτια μας γιορτές (οι εθνικοί ίπποι επιστρέφουν απ' το μέτωπο)
Εμείς οι Λίνες (η διακήρυξη της Νικολακοπούλου) Εμείς οι Έλληνες
Ράστες στη μηχανή του χρόνου (Τζαμαϊκανοί από το μέλλον)
Φάπαξ (πώς φτιάχτηκε το ρομπότ για καρπαζοεισπράκτορες)
Κι αύριο ΕΡΑ είναι (ντοκυμανταίρ για τις μετονομασίες της ελληνικής ραδιοφωνίας) με σήκουελ:
Μια υπέροχη ΕΡΑ (ταινία φαντασίας)
Κλειστή τροφή (διαφημιστικό της Νεστλέ)
Κόκκινος Ράκος (το δράμα ενός οπαδού του ΚΚΕ που αναλύει τα εκλογικά αποτελέσματα)
Κουράστηκα να κοτώνω τους αγαπητικούς σου (ο Οδυσσέας μεταμορφώνει τους εραστές της Κίρκης σε κότες)
Μαχαιροβάλτης (ο άλλος του εγκληματικού διδύμου)
Με δεμένα ΑΤΙΑ (νομίζατε ότι θα φύγετε, παλιοεξωγήινοι, ε; )


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 17, 2012)

Μας έχεις πεθάνει! :clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 17, 2012)

Τα γέλια που έχω κάνει μ' αυτό το νήμα δεν περιγράφονται.


----------



## SBE (Sep 17, 2012)

Δεμένοι Κόκκινοι Λοστοί
Κορίτσι για Ίο
Ηχεί Βαθιά 
Άνοια (αναπόφευκτη)
Πέντε λεπτά κώμα (ιατρικά θαύματα)


----------



## Marinos (Sep 17, 2012)

Φτάνει πια! φτάνει! δεν θα επιζήσουμε από τέτοιο γέλιο.


----------



## SBE (Sep 17, 2012)

Έτσι κι αλλιώς, πάει, δε θυμάμαι άλλα.


----------



## drazen (Sep 18, 2012)

Οι απάχηδες των θινών
Μαντάμ, σους!
Γκεμισμένα όνειρα (κάπως έπρεπε να τιθασευθούν)
Ο αφτιστικός 
Ορίστηκα εκδίκηση (να μαθαίναμε και από ποιον)
Το κρίτσι της ταβέρνας (το πάτωμα ήταν παληό)
Το τραβόξυλο (κι ας κλαίει)
Η ωραία του πέρα (βρέχει)
Οι κλασμένοι
Ο Γολγοθάς μιας ορανής (μετανάστριας)
Ο δρόμος με τις κακίες
Ούτε άτα ούτε ζημιά (μείναμε και στο σπίτι)
Το σταροδρόμι του πεπρωμένου
Γκόλφ (εμπορικό ντοκυμαντέρ του δήμου Ροδίων)
Της τύχης τα ραμμένα
Η ζωή μου αρχίζει με ένα (τί, άραγε;)
Στέρω (από το 1959 διεγνώσθη το πρόβλημα του ντόπινγκ)
Όταν το ίσως κυβερνά
Η Χωνάτη και τα επτά γεροντοπαλλήκαρα
Πόθοι στα ταχιά
Τα κίτρινα γατιά
Μερικοί το προτιμούν αυτό
Βαλκανίζατε (πάρτε μνημόνια να μάθατε)
Τόπο στην ομίχλη
Τ’ αρώματα της ίριδος
Οι τεμπέληδες της έφορης κοιλάδας (ναι, να τους κόψουν τα επιδόματα)
Τα κουρέλια ραγουδάνε ακόμα (και μερικές φορές σνιτσελάρουν)
Ώμος 4000
Απ’ τ’ αλώνια στα αλώνια (επιστροφή στης ρίζες)
Στην παγίδα του ex και του εγκλήματος
Ex 13 μποφόρ


----------



## nickel (Sep 18, 2012)

*Το νήμα της απόλυτης γελωτοθεραπείας*


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 18, 2012)

Το αμάρτημα της μυτός μου (ένας ιός του ρινικού εξαπλώνεται σαν τραχανάς. Ποιος ευθύνεται για την εξάπλωσή του; )
Με λένε Αγγέλη (το δράμα ενός μπαϊσέξουαλ)
Κυνική περίπτωση (ντοκιμαντέρ για τον Διογένη)
Κλεμμένα ώνια (νεαροί γκάνγκστερ κλέβουν μπύρες από σούπερ μάρκετ. Άραγε θα τους πιάσει το μακρύ χέρι της χρυσής αυγ... εεε... του νόμου; ) -_κλεμμένα όνειρα_
Η οικογένεια βάπτει (παρουσιάζει ο Σπύρος -φτιάχνω σπίτια- Σούλης)
Τα μυστικά της ΕΔΕ (όταν οι υπάλληλοι παρανομούν)
Καροτάκης (ιστορικό δράμα με τον Μπαγκς Μπάνυ)
Οργώνες (ντοκιμαντέρ για σύγχρονες αγρότισσες)
Αν υπήρχες θα σε όριζα (το δράμα ενός μαθηματικού και της υπόθεσης Riemann)
Big Bun
Ήχοι βουνό (το δράμα ενός ηχολήπτη που δεν μπορεί να αφιερωθεί στην οικογένειά του γιατί πνίγεται στην δουλειά)
Η γενιά των 52 ευρώ


----------



## nickel (Sep 19, 2012)

Αφιέρωμα στον Οίκο Περάκη

1982 Άρπα Coll (Άμα τα θέλει ο κωλ σου)
1984 Ούφα και παραλλαγή (γι’ αυτό δεν τα βλέπουμε άλλωστε)
1987 Ίος και Πολιτεία (Ήταν δύσκολο πάλι αυτό το καλοκαίρι)
1999 Υλική εταιρεία (δεν έχει άυλο κεφάλαιο)
2001 Η Φύσκα (Δεν έχω αποφασίσει αν είναι η Φούσκα που αδειάζει ή η Φούσκα που έχει γεμίσει)
2003 Η Λίζα κι όλο οι άλλοι (Είμαι σίγουρος ότι κάτι βρόμικο έχει αυτός ο τίτλος αλλά δεν το έχω εντοπίσει ακριβώς)
2005 Ειρήνες στο Αιγαίο 
2007 Ειρήνες στη στεριά (Να δω τι θα τις κάνουμε τόσες Ειρήνες)


----------



## daeman (Sep 19, 2012)

...
1976 Bombe & Paganini ή _Οι πιθανοί διαρρήκτες
_(νεοσουρεαλιστικό ιταλικό δράμα με πρωταγωνιστή έναν τρομοκράτη-βιολιστή)

1979 Milο-mil ή _Ιδού η Μήλος ιδού και το οίδημα_ 
(πολυεκατομμυριούχοι στη Μήλο διεκδικούν ένα αμύθητης αξίας μήλο και γίνεται μύλος) 
...
1997 Προστάτη οικογενείας (συγγενής πάθηση)
...
2007 Ψύχραιμη (σε θέλω, όλα παίζουν)
...
2010 Αrt The rap (τέχνη και τεχνικές στη ραπ) 

Τριβίδι: καλλιτεχνική διεύθυνση στο _Ταμπούρο_.


----------



## Zazula (Sep 19, 2012)

Εγώ όντας μη-σινεφίλ αλλά τελεφίλ, συνεχίζω το βιολί μου:

Αυτίλος (η εκπομπή για όλους τους ωτακουστές)
Ονόγραμμα (η συμβολή των γαϊδουρογλυφικών στην εξέλιξη της γραφής)
Πότη γραμμή (σίγουρα όχι ευθεία!)
Με τα άτια της Έλλης (ιππασία με την τηλεπαρουσιάστρια που το 'χει καβαλήσει)
Με αρετή και Τόλη (φοροτεχνική εκπομπή με την Άντζελα Γκερέκου)
Μια νύφη για τον ιό μου (μικροβιολογικά προξενιά)
Μπούκη και συχώριο (γουρμέδες μπούκηδες δίνουν σιγουράκια κάτω απ' το τραπέζι της παράγκας)
Μεγάλες παρατάσεις (για ό,τι δεν θέλεις να τελειώσει με τίποτα)
.
Με αλλαγή γράμματος:

Η κουζίνα της Χαμάς
Η μηχανή του Κρόνου
Φοιτάω μπροστά
Με αράπη
Μπες στο κρίμα


----------



## drazen (Sep 20, 2012)

Ο γυρισμός της μνας (για να μην μας απειλούνε με την επιστροφή στην δραχμή, δηλαδή)
(-) Όμως 4000; (- Σιγά τους πολλούς!)
Αλλού το όνειρο κι αλλού το θύμα
Οι ύμνοι των πόθων
Το νησί των ενεών
Αμαρτωλά, νάτα! 
Κρουαζιέρα στην οδό (μην σφυριχθεί φάουλ, παρακαλώ, το νι θα το έβαζα έτσι κι αλλιώς)
Σταχοπούτα (χώρος του παραμυθιού: θεσσαλική επαρχία)
Τυφλός, άγελος (χωρίς εσένα)
Ο άρχοντας του κάπου
Το ράμμα μιας αμαρτωλής	
Τα παιδιά της πίτσας
Το σπίτι της δονείς
Δεν γνώρισα μήτρα	
Εξομολόγηση μιας μήτρας	
Πονεμένη μήτρα κ.τ.λ.
Ο αξιτζής (όν της Σοφοκλέους)
Πεοδρόμιο
Πέπη, να ζήσεις τίμια
Ψηλά τα έρια, Χίτλερ
Αμαρτωλά έρια	
Αμαρτίες γόνων (παιδεύουσιν γονείς)
Ένα κορίτσι για ’δω	
Επτά ημέρες αίματα (τα, λιγότερο, γνωστά επτάμερα)
Ο (άκρος) άωτος
Ταυραετοί
Έκαψα πικρά για σένα (καί τα χλωρά δεν τ’ άφησα)
Νυχοπερπατήματα	(η εξομολόγηση μιας γάτας)
Γατί, με εγκατέλειψες… (σνιφ, κλαψ…)
Προοσία (οσία, μεταοσία. Έπονται οι βαθμοί της αγίας)
Τα δάκρυα μου είναι αυτά (κι αν σας αρέσουν)
Ενώνει ο πόνος δυο καρυές
Με πόνο και με άκρη (μια ταινία για τους, σχεδόν, αυτοδημιούργητους)
Ξανάβρισε κοντά μου (γούστα είναι αυτά)


----------



## SBE (Sep 21, 2012)

> Γατί, με εγκατέλειψες…



Αυτό έχει σχέση με τον Ζαζκατ;


----------



## drazen (Sep 21, 2012)

Εγκώ όχι έχει κώδικας.


----------



## bernardina (Sep 21, 2012)

drazen said:


> Εγκώ όχι έχει κώδικας.



Α*χ*ά ττον κώδικαν:

http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthrea...d-morning-avatar&p=84732&viewfull=1#post84732

http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?7406-Petition-Bring-Zazcat-back/page4

Ο αόκνως πουσαπίζων γαλιδεύς, aka ζαζουλόγατος, zazcat, γάτος-πεζοναύτης κτλ κτλ...


----------



## drazen (Sep 21, 2012)

Ευχαριστώ για τις πηγές.
Αν θέλετε, ναι. (Εγώ, πάντως, δεν ήξερα τίποτα):inno:


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 21, 2012)

Το ξαναλέω, έχω κάνει απίστευτα γέλια σ' αυτό το νήμα -- με τις επεξηγήσεις κάθε τίτλου.


----------



## daeman (Sep 21, 2012)

drazen said:


> Εγκώ όχι έχει κώδικας.





drazen said:


> [...] (Εγώ, πάντως, δεν ήξερα τίποτα):inno:



Τώρα τα τα μάτει όλα:
Δαεμανοπαραπαιδευτικώς και Θεμικαζαμιακώς που τα έχω πρόχειρα, και άλλα σπαρταριστά επεισόδια σκόρπια σε διάφορα νήματα. Μπορεί να μην ήξερες, αλλά πιο μέσα δεν θα μπορούσες να πέσεις. :) Η ταινία είναι ήδη στα γυρίσματα. Και ο καιρός.


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 21, 2012)

Συνεχίζω με σειρές:

Ορίζομαι να ειπώ την αλήθεια (δραματική σειρά που ακολουθεί την πορεία ενός επαγγελματία ψευδομάρτυρα)
Ο ωτογράφος του χωριού (το πάθος ενός μεταμοντέρνου ζωγράφου που ζωγραφίζει μόνο αφτιά)
Τυχεροί και άηχοι (μια ομάδα κωφάλαλων κερδίζει το τζόκερ και δεν θέλουν να το πουν ούτε του παπά -ούτε μπορούν)
Εθισμένη πολιτεία (σειρά ντοκιμαντέρ για τον εθισμό στο Ίντερνετ)
Η απερίρραπτη (το δράμα μιας γυναίκας που δεν βρίσκει ρούχα στα μέτρα της)
Κεφτές και αστυνόμοι σε δράση (όταν και τα όργανα της τάξης πεινούν)
Η εξαφάνιση του Τζων Βλακιώτη
Καφενείο μη-γκρεκ (για αλλοδαπούς και μόνο)
Το οίδημα του βατράχου (επιστημονικό ντοκιμαντέρ για την ζημιά στις αμυγδαλές που παθαίνουν οι βάτραχοι από το πολύ κρώξιμο)
Τα ιλαράκια (μια παρέα φοιτητών που περνάνε την ζωή τους γελώντας)
Μουσική ωμή (ντεθ μέταλ και βάλε)
Η Αλάνα της Πάργας
Ιστορίες με απρόοπτο έλος (παλιά σειρά με προβλέψιμη κατάληξη. Από την μέση του επεισοδίου και μετά, οι ήρωες έπεφταν ξαφνικά σε βάλτους)
Τμήμα ιών (δραματική σειρά με μικροβιολόγους -γκεστ σταρ ο Χάουζ)
Το άτι του φιδιού (παραμύθια για παιδιά)
Το χώμα του φεγγαριού (που έφερε πίσω ο Άρμστρονγκ)


Με αλλαγή γράμματος ή προσθήκη:

Η κραυγή των σύκων (τι αισθάνονται τα σύκα όταν αντικρίζουν, έντρομα, τα δόντια μας να πλησιάζουν...)
Μαρία Πόρνη -- _Μαρία Πάρνη_
Ψίθυροι Κάργιας (η συνέχεια του προηγούμενου)
Η κάμψη (σειρά γυμναστικού περιεχομένου)
Υπογραφή Πρήχτης -- _υπογραφή Πρίφτης_
Νηστικοί αρραβώνες (όταν η κρίση χτυπάει τους γάμους)
Ντόλτσε βλίτα (νέα μαγειρική σειρά του Μαμαλάκη)
Βρακοσυλλέκτες (τι σου κάνει η κρίση)


----------



## SBE (Sep 21, 2012)

Το καφέ της αράς (όποτε ξεκινάει όλοι καταριούνται την ώρα και τη στιγμή)
Οξ', άντρα! (το σηριαλ ενός διαζυγίου)
Οι τρεις χάρτες (σήριαλ κυνήγι θησαυρού)
Είσαι το τυρί μου (παει σετάκι με το τυρονήμα μας)


----------



## nickel (Sep 21, 2012)

*Safe Ex*
Εναλλακτικός τίτλος για το *Fatal Attraction*


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 21, 2012)

SBE said:


> Οι τρεις χάρτες (σήριαλ κυνήγι θησαυρού)



Έχουν βγει παραπλήσια σήριαλ:

Οι τρεις χαίτες (μουσικό δράμα με πολύ Headbanging)
Οι τρεις άρρητες (μαθηματικό θρίλερ)


----------



## daeman (Sep 21, 2012)

...
Και _Οι τρεις άρτιες _(η μία είναι περιττή) 

_Στους δύο ρητός δεν χωρεί_ (το δράμα ενός μαθηματικού που μπλέκει σε κακορίζικο ερωτικό τρίγωνο, με άρρητες ρίζες)


----------



## drazen (Sep 22, 2012)

Αμαρτωλές γυναίκες στην Τούμπα (ή, στη τούμπα)
Του ορισμού το τρένο (και τού ’πα ότι σ’ ένα λεξικό λακωνίζουμε)
Το ρήμα ήταν βρώμικο (θου, Κύριε)
Το λείο της χαράς (πέρασε, τώρα αρχίζουν τα κακοτράχαλα)
Οι Σέρρες δεν γυρίζουν πίσω (ήταν, είναι και θα είναι ελληνικές, παληοβούλγαροι) 
Ο χαομπαμπάς (έχει τρικυμία εν κρανίω και θέλει να αναθρέφει και παιδιά)
Ο αιμορράκος (η αιμορραγία τον γονάτισε)
Ο δέκατος Τίτος (εγώ, δεν θυμάμαι τόσους πολλούς)
Ο αχώραγος (στα καλάθια δεν χωρεί, στα πανέρια περισσεύει)
Κλωνάκι διαγωγή μηδέν (όχι, λοιπόν, στην κλωνοποίηση)
Κάποτε καίνε και οι δυνατοί (γι’ αυτό, αντιφεμπρίξ)
Η χαρορίχτρα (μέχρι και τον χάρο ξεγελάει)
Η κόρη της πεναγιώτισσας (εκείνης, ρε, που έπαιξε χθες μπουζούκι στο κότερο)
Η γόης (τρανς)
Βία, Ρένα (δωσ’ του να καταλάβει) 
Άρεια πάθη (χρυσαυγίτικα)
Φουκωθαλασσιές (όλο για φιλοσοφία μιλάει, αλλά δεν διακρίνει τον Φουκώ από τον Καστοριάδη)
Σύννομο διάλειμμα (μόνο έτσι θα εξυγειανθεί ο δημόσιος τομέας)
Πύγωσες την αγάπη μου (είμεθα στην ανατολή, μανδάμ)
Ο τεραπέρατος (αντίθετα, ο Γιάννης είναι μόνο γκιγκαπέρατος)
Ο πόνος τουμπεκί (έτσι πονάμε εμείς οι άντρες, σιωπηλά)
Ο παπαρέχας (μα, παππάς και να καπνίζει!)
Τάμα σπαθί (τό ’ταξε και τό ’κανε)
Η παραστατημένη (σ’ αυτά τα διαγράμματα βλέπουμε την αλήθεια παραστατημένη)
Επιχείρηση “Ωμά, χοντρέ” (μην την λυπηθείς)
Επιχείρηση “Ούριος Ίππος”
Διπλοέννοιες (και διπλοσκοτούρες)
Δεν είμαι ’τοιμασμένη (έλα σε λίγο)
Χωρίς δανεικά (θα ζήσει η Ελλάδα από ’δω και μπρος)
Τρεις καρδιές ένας τύπος (foursome ή ♥ + ♥ + ♥ = love)
Το θύμα της Μεγαλόχαρης (νάξερες πόσα ξόδεψε η γιαγιά στην Τήνο!)
Τζέν Τζέν (το πρώτο ελληνικό καράτε)
Ο επανατάτ(τ)ης (λέγεται και ορθοπεδικός)
Ξαναγύρισε, κότα μου (δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί το "περιστεράκι μου" είναι πιο αποδεκτό)
Καίω και σ’ αναζητώ (φωτιά και τσεκούρι στους πρώην σου)
Η πειραγαπημένη (η γυναίκα πρέπει να έχει παρελθόν)
Η γέφυρα των παραώμων (Διμοιρία ΜΑΤ, το "παρα-" επιτατικό)


----------



## nickel (Sep 22, 2012)

Μα είσαι αστείευτος!


----------



## drazen (Sep 26, 2012)

Καί οι πέντε ήταν κλασμένες (εγώ πάντα μόνο εσένα αγαπούσα, μωρό μου)
Βαβυλωνί (μ’ αρέσει αυτό το κτήριο βαμμένο έτσι σ’ όλα τα χρώματα, βαβυλωνί)
Ο άνθρωπος ρολό	
Ξεριζωμένοι εννιά (κι η μιά της κόρη; ) 
Εγώ εζήλεψα τον Χίτλερ (γιαβόλ, μάιν μιχαλφύρερ)
Καινούργια μέρα; Άραξε... (Τ’ άκουσες, κ. Σόιμπλέ μου)
Άγιος Εκτάριος, ο προστάτης των φτωχών (μοναχών τε και μονών) 
Η επιστροφή της ίδιας (αφού δεν βρήκε άλλη…)  
Η λυγρή (κρέμα)
Η ώρα, της ωρής (πριν νομίζω πως ήταν: η ώρα, της ώρας; )
Κατραμένη αγάπη (Πίσσα και πούπουλα)
Κι ίσως μείνει και σουβλάκι 
Κορίτσια στον ήλω (έτσι τον λέει ο μεγάλος :blush:)
Ο λυγιστός (κι o κουνιστός)
Ραντεβού με μιαν άνοστη (τα ξέρεις τώρα δα τα blind dates)  
Το κορίτσι του Ούνα παρκ (αγαπημένο της παιχνίδι: “Η σέλα του Τζέκινς Χαν”)
Ψειραιμία, Ναπολέων (μου, σπάνια πάθηση, αλλά την έχεις) 
Γωνία για τον έρωτα (και πόρτα για τον χειμώνα) 
Η δίκη ενός θόου (μα, δικάστηκε τελικά ο Κεντέρης; )
“Θέλω ίσο το παιδί μου (νά ’ναι με τα ελληνάκια”, μου είπε η παλιοκατράμω. Κατάλαβες, Κούλα μου; )
Κάθε κατεργάρης στον πάγο του (Το διάλειμμα τελείωσε. Οι κώλοι κάτω)
Ο μηρός δραπέτης (βρείτε τον, αλλιώς, η εγχείρηση δεν τελειώνει) 
Πάθαινες στους βάλτους (τότε πολλά κακά) 
Φίλησέ με πριν φύγεις για πάνα (δεν αντέχω ούτε στιγμή μακρυά σου, αγάπη μου)
Αγάπη για πάνα (χέζονται απ’ την χαρά τους)
Αναπαράταση (ναι, ναι, Μίμη, δεν έφτασε μια παράταση, δόθηκε κι άλλη) 
Ρίμα το μπόι σου (να κάνει με το σόι σου: μεταμοντέρνα βρισιά)
Λιτανεία των ροών (την έχουν πια θεοποιήσει την τεχνολογία)
Ο Ατραπόγιαννος (εν αντιθέσει με τον Ασφαλτόγιαννο)
Ο ταύρος είναι πονηρός (ξέρεις πόσους τορρέρος έχει στείλει; )
Καί στην άμμο (κι όπου γουστάρεις, μικρούλα)
Στη μάχη της κοίτης 
Ερωσυνοδός 
Κατάχυσις εξουσίας (τό’ πε κι ο Κίσιντζερ)
Κάτω οι ντρες (πάνω οι σως)
Ομορόπαιδα (Μεγαλώσαμε σε δύο διπλανά οικόπεδα.)
Η τελευταία νύξη


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 26, 2012)

ρι-σπέκτ λέμε!


----------



## daeman (Sep 26, 2012)

Όχι, σ' αυτό το νήμα λέμε «ρισπέκ»! Ή «αρασπέκια». Ή ανπροτιματελληνιστί, «τα εβάσματά μου». 
Μόνο να μας δώσει στοιχεία ο drazen να του τα στείλουμε. :) Τόσο γέλιο μας χαρίζει ο άνθρωπος.


----------



## nickel (Sep 26, 2012)

Και όλο προστίθενται νέες λεξιπλασίες:
*αναπαράταση
ερωσυνοδός
ψειραιμία...*


----------



## drazen (Sep 27, 2012)

Επτά χωνιά γάμου (άλλοι τα λένε λούκια)
Ερωτική σιμωνία (πούλησες τα όσια και τα ιερά της αγάπης μας)
Οι ευβοιαστές (πάλι στα Βασιλικά τη βγάλατε; )
Οι στανάδες της νύχτας (δε φαντάζεσαι τί βγάζουν οι βοσκοί)
Το κρυφό σπίτι της αγέλας (του Δωρικού Επαναστατικού Μετώπου)
Το ξενοδοχείο των διεφθαρρένων :blush:
Το ροξενιό της Άννας (μα, να πάει να τη ζητήσει με ροξ; )
Το τρίπηχο της αμαρτίας (!!! :blush: )
Άσπρο μύρο (μαύρο μύρο, είσαι μια παληοχαμύρω)
Αστεϊσμός της παρθένου (έτσι που τρίβεται, σύντομα βλέπω να της μένει μόνο το ένα…)
Ερωτικός προξυσμός (χρατς χρατς:cheek:)
Μίρλα η σάρκα της ηδονής (απλοελληνιστί, μάπα το καρπούζι)
Ο επί σκεπής (μπουζουξής: αχ, και νά ’μουν πλούσχιος, ντρίγκι ντρίγκι ντρι)
Ο προεστός του χώρου (ναί, είχε και στη Γένοβα κοτζαμπάσηδες…)
Οι γενναίοι πεθαίνουν δυο ώρες
Το σασμένο καράβι (όχι σα τα γερμανικά υποβρύχια)
Ηδονή της διατροφής (από τρεις πρώην της τα παίρνει και γουστάρει)
Λεσιακός Αύγουστος (με το που έφυγε ο Ιούλης, Μανολιό, πλάκωσαν όλα τα λέσια)
Καίει, φίλε (τί νόμιζες; έτσι πιάνουν το κουταλάκι; )
Στανικές ερωμένες (εφέτος μόνο τρεις, Τσαμ-μπίκο μου, κι αυτές με το στανιό)
Εξωμανία (κι εμείς βγαίναμε σα νέες, Ιόλη μου, δε λέω, αλλά αυτό πια με την καινούργια γενηά…) 
Τα ραγούδια της φωτιάς (σαν να σού ’πιασαν λίγο, μπαρμπα-Νίκο)
Γυμνό κεντεί (και πλέκει)
Δολοφονήστε τον Μάκαρο (Θύρα 21)
Ο τομοκράτης (και μάλιστα, αξονικός)
Αχανής (ο πόνος μου απ’ όταν με παράτησες)
Χάπι, ντε (τί, μαυράκια σα τα παππούδια; )
Παραλλαγές στο ίδιο αίμα (το ελληνικό CSI)
Πέφτουν οι σφαίρες σαν το αλλάζει (το τροπάρι. Σήμερα θέλησε να ζμπρώξει 50 το τεταρτάκι)
Γυμνό ωτομοντέλο (διαφημίζει σκουλαρίκια)


----------



## drazen (Oct 1, 2012)

Η χυσομαλλούσα (με τα μαλλιά της ξέπλεκα)
Καγκελόποτα (τά ’πιαμε στην αυλή χθες, πλάι στο δρόμο)
Κραγή γυναικών (τον κράξανε όλες, Νένη μου)
Τελευταία τίση (του μνημονίου.Έτσι μας λένε, αλλά όλο πληρώνουμε)
Γυναίκες στα ώπα (όλες τις είχε σαν πριγκηπέσσες)
Εφήλιος λόγος (Ηλί, Ηλί, λαμά σαβαχθανί)
Η ώρα του οίκου (όχι, δεν θα βγω απόψε)
Ιδού η Μήλος ιδού και το οίδημα (μας τα πρήξανε πια με τις παραλίες τους…)
Κραυγές στον Νέμο (είναι καλός πλοίαρχος, όμως αν του φωνάξεις λίγο…)
Μαυρόασπρος κομμός (πάλι έχασε ο ΠΑΟΚ)	
Ο συμβιβαστός (λέει ότι έχει βάλει κόκκινες γραμμές, αλλά στο τέλος...)
Προσκλητήριο στη μνα (είναι η μόνη μας ελπίδα πλέον)
Τζα! ο καβαλάρης (ξεφύτρωσε στην Πανεπιστημίου απ’ το πουθενά)
Ερωτική έκταση (μαζί του είναι σαν να πηγαίνω στο γυμναστήριο)
Ο αιγ Αλέξανδρος (τί κι αν είναι βοσκός, μαζί του την καραβρίσκω)
Ο οδόγυρος (κοινώς, τσάρκα)
Το κορίτσι του μπα (της είπε η μαμά της να μην δέχεται καμιά πρόσκληση)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 14, 2012)

Νέες εισαγωγές:

Ο θεός αγαπάει το χάι Άρη (και τον λόου Πάοκ)

Άλλη παραλλαγή


----------



## drazen (Oct 14, 2012)

Πάνω που νόμισα πως το ενδιαφέρον εξέλ(ε)ιψε... 

Άγιες κότες (τα αυγά τους γιατρεύουν πάσαν νόσον)
Άγια νιάτα (νά ’ταν δυο φορές!)
Ένας κώνος θα μας σώσει (αλλαγή του πυραμιδικού μοντέλου)
Μάθε, παιδί μου, ράμματα (και τσαγκάρης καλά είναι)
Μετεωρόλειος (εν αντιθέσει προς τον μετεωρότραχυ)
Ο καιρός των λινών (ζέστανε πια)
Ο εξωκυνηγός (ο Μητσάρας πάει κυνήγι στην Αφρική)
Η ρώμη της αγάπης είναι νυχτερινή (because the night…)
Το αίμα των αγαλάτων (η θεραπεία απαιτεί τρία ποτήρια τη μέρα)
Το εγωστάσιο (τέτοιο πείσμα δεν έχω ματαδεί)
Αλλ’ αλλού (τοπικό “αλλ΄αντ΄άλλων)
Ο κήπος μετά, γάμα τα (αν έρθει η ανάπλαση)
Υλακές ανηλίκων (δεν μας αφήνουν να κοιμηθούμε πια, Γιακουμή μου)
Αχίπιτα καμάκια (πάντα με κουστούμι και γραβάτα)
Γλυκά, συμμορία (κατά το “λίγη τάξη στις ορδές”)
Ζητείται ράκος (για ξεσκόνισμα)
Ο Δράκουλας των εξ αρείων (ο Μιχαληλίας)
Παπασώζας (δε φαντάζεσαι πόσους βοήθησε)
Πες τα, βρωμόσωμε (πλύσου, όμως, και καμιά φορά)
Χωρίς αρτήρες (έτσι, με γυμνά χέρια)


----------



## nickel (Oct 14, 2012)

And the Oscar goes to (συμφωνούν και στον αποπάνω δρόμο που με άκουσαν):

*Ο Δράκουλας των εξ αρείων* (ο Μιχαληλίας)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 27, 2012)

Επετειακός κινηματογράφος:

ΧΙ (Ο λάτρης του προπό πάει για δεκατεσσάρι...)
ΟΙ (Ήρθε και η εκτός έδρας νίκη-έκπληξη!)
ΟΧ (Στραβοκλοτσιά στο 90 και πάνε τα λεφτά μας...)


----------



## drazen (Nov 6, 2012)

Δίκοπες στην Ύδρα (είναι φέτος οι τιμές, κόβουν)
Και λάμα στα σχολεία (θα βάλουμε, τώρα που κόπηκαν οι δωρεάν μεταφορές)
Άγιος Χρυσοφόρος (όπως όλοι τους, άλλωστε)
Αγόρια στην πορεία (του φεμινιστικού κινήματος)
Βαρετέ (θέαμα ποικιλιών τρομερά βαρετό. "Πήγαμε χθες σ' ένα βαρετέ και ξεσαγωνιαστήκαμε") 
Δεξιός εραστής (καί γ...ει καί δέρνει)
Η σιάχτρα (μόλις δει κάτι πεταμένο, ψάχνει να το βάλει στη θέση του)
Θεμοκήπιο (έγινε πια η τιβί με τόσους τράγκες και αναστασιάδηδες)
Πέτρινα χωνιά (στην λίθινη εποχή μάς γύρισαν οι μνημονιατζήδες...)
Τα παιδιά του κώνου (νέα μέθοδος τεχνητής σύλληψης)
Γέλιο με ώσεις (τρανταζόταν ολόκληρος)
Η ωτογραφία (είναι χρήσιμη πριν τον καθαρισμό)
Και καμένοι (και δαρμένοι)
"Νο άουτ (ιτ γουόζ ον δε λάιν", είπε στον ρέφερι ο Βαμβακούλας -ξέρω, αδύνατον)
Το δέντρο που λιγώναμε (αφήνοντάς το αλίπαντο, έδωσε καρπούς)


----------



## SBE (Aug 31, 2013)

Αφίστες αινιών.


----------



## Zazula (Oct 2, 2013)

Τα λαγόνια του καρχαρία


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 25, 2013)

Και μερικοί ξένοι τίτλοι (από τη Lifo)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 25, 2013)

Είχα ξεχάσει ότι αυτό το νήμα πρέπει να το γράφουν οι γιατροί για τον έλεγχο της πίεσης (αντί για διουρητικά)...


----------



## SBE (Jan 5, 2014)

Εμπνεύστηκα και επεκτείνω το ριμέικ στον διεθνή κινηματογράφο του 2013.
Άρη! (Carrie- ποδοσφαιρικό θρίλερ)
Να, Καρενινα! (σε βαρεθήκαμε)
Το άλεσμα (αγροτικό δράμα)


----------



## Zazula (May 4, 2014)

http://9gag.com/gag/aWZ9Rv4


----------



## Zazula (Aug 6, 2014)

http://9gag.com/gag/aRgw7P2


----------



## SBE (Sep 27, 2014)

Αν τα σημερινά σήριαλ κυκλοφορούσαν τη δεκαετία του '80


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 27, 2014)

Ξαναδιάβασα όλο το νήμα και καταστράφηκα απ' τα γέλια. Ψάχνω τα κομμάτια μου για επανασυναρμολόγηση.


----------



## SBE (Sep 29, 2014)

Κι εγώ το διαβάζω αυτό το νήμα πού και πού και μου φτιάχνει τη διάθεση.


----------



## daeman (Jun 22, 2016)

...
When you add '-ing' to movie titles...


----------



## nickel (Jun 23, 2016)

Ορίστε και μια πρόσφατη ταινία που ξεχάσανε, διά χειρός Νίκελ: Carolling.


----------



## daeman (May 20, 2017)

"The only 9 letter word in the English language that you can remove one letter at a time and still create a word."

The only one? Really?


----------



## daeman (Sep 9, 2017)

Διαβάστε και τα σχόλια εκεί, να κάνετε συκώτι. Αντιγράφω μερικά:

The Lard of the Rings
A guide to low fat donuts.

Jurassic Spark, a counterfactual history in which the dinosaurs discovered electricity.

Angels End Demons, Dan Brown's take on the book of Revelations.

The Da Vinci Cod, an old cookery book.

The Adventures of Tom Lawyer

Chuckleberry Finn

Minority Deport (starring Donald Trump)

The Decline and Fall of the Roman Umpire

2001: A Spice Odyssey (prequel to Dune)

Harry Potter and the philosopher's stoned 

...


----------



## dharvatis (Sep 10, 2017)

daeman said:


> Harry Potter and the philosopher's stoned


Hahaha! He was indeed! :-D :-D


----------



## nickel (Mar 4, 2021)

Το παρόν νήμα άρχισε με αφορμή τα αγγλικά Removies. Τώρα είδα στους Language Nerds λίστα με ταινίες όπου πρόσθεταν το γράμμα *r*. 

Μου άρεσαν τα παρακάτω:

Fright Club
Planet of the Rapes
Pulp Friction
Homer Alone
The Silencer of the Lambs
Big Fart Liar
The Rage of Innocence
The Wild Brunch
Mad Marx
Fantastic Breasts And Where To Find Them


----------



## nickel (Mar 6, 2021)

Επιστρέφοντας στον αστε(ρ)ισμό των (τ)αινιών, το βραβείο στις αναρτήσεις σε φιλικό τοίχο το παίρνει (dum roll) το
*
Ιέ μου, ιέ μου!*


----------



## daeman (Apr 22, 2021)

and/or by changing and/or omitting a letter (and combinations thereof):

The Trolling Stones
Deep Burple
Fed Zeppelin
The Beagles
Brush
The Doorks
The Breach Boys
The Grateful Dread
The Birthday Farty
Scoldplay
Pearl Dam
Pink Flood
Grunts 'N Roses
Guns 'N Hoses
Bread Hot Chili Peppers
The Bed Kennedys
Boy Division
Sex Bristols
The Crash
The Banglers
Simply Fred
Sonic Booth
Kitssch
The Bars Volta
Μπετάλικα


----------



## cougr (Apr 23, 2021)

Στην παραπάνω λίστα σίγουρα ανήκουν και οι Μέγκλαντεθ.

And Neat Loaf.

Edit: and Thio Bel Canto


----------

